# Bax - String Quartet 1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bax's 1st numbered String Quartet in G Major was completed in 1918. The three movement work begins with a spirited allegretto semplice almost Dvořákian feel but with a definite English rather than Czech rural flavour. With its memorable earworm of a melody it immediately makes a strong impression in this fine quartet. The 2nd movement, Lento e molto expressivo, is rather more serene, warm and gently romantic in nature . However, the real joy her is the finale, Rondo, allegro vivace, which feels like a bucolic country dance, high on energy, wit and thoughts of a good time being had by all. This is a beautiful little quartet and one you should really get to know.
I finally listened to the *English Quartet* in this SQ and its very good too. Not as refined playing as the Pavao but they play with such enthusiasm it's a rewarding performance.
The *Maggini* Quartet, as part of their recordings of all the Bax quartets, play firmly and sensitively. They are slightly more convincing than the English quartet but phrasing isn't always ideal, even though they're still easily recommendable.
After listening to 3 of the Bax recordings, *my favourite for the Bax SQ1 is definitely the Pavao Quartet*. Its such a superb account recorded in stunning sound. Don't get me wrong, we're well served here with all accounts of the Bax 1st Quartet and they are all very good but this Pavao one has the edge over the rest.


----------

